#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  International Schools

## kingwilly

*The Thailand teachers holy grail. How do you get into these schools? Do they really pay big bucks? Which schools? Do you really have to have a degree? Can you get me a job please? How much would it cost me to send me kids there?*

Firstly, be aware that there is nothing to stop anyone from opening a shophouse and calling it ... e.g. Nooners International School of Quality Learning...so therefore one has to be wary of any school that calls themselves International, American, British  etc. Seven years ago there was about 30 so called International Schools in Bangkok, now there are approx 130. It can be big business. In reality there are perhaps 6 top quality International schools and maybe 10 or 20 others that are good but not quite so good. The rest are complete shite.

The big schools include International School of Bangkok (ISB), Bangkok Patana School (BPS) and New International School of Thailand (NIST).

The curriculum they use are an American (IPS), British (IGCSE, Key stages and A levels, O levels and International Baccalaureate, (IB, MYP).

Other schools use variations of these or Singapore, Australian curriculum or even allow teachers to make up their curriculum as they go.

The packages vary greatly, usually one would expect to get shipping of personal goods, flights to and from home country at least every 2 years. Decent medical insurance, an end of contract bonus of 2-4 months salary. Salary scales again vary depending on experience and education - but I guess somewhere between $20,000-$50,000 per year is normal.

Yes, you definitely need a degree (in education) for these schools, and most often they require experience teaching in your home country of about 2-5 years as a minimum. Top schools often prefer a Masters degree as well, but not really essential.

To send you kids to the top schools you are looking at about $15,000-$20,000 per year (cuts me out!) 

To get a job there, dont even bother ringing up or sending me your resume. 
Two methods, as a local hired teacher (good salary, but not much other benefits) - apply if and when you see advertisements in the newspapers.

Other method - through a recruitment agency

3 main ones 

Search Associates - Teach Abroad: Search Associates
ISS - Welcome to ISS 
CIS - Council of International Schools 

they will give you more information if you want.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> International School of Bangkok (BPS)


Err, that'll be ISB.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> To send you kids to the top schools you are looking at about $15,000-$20,000 per year


Do you not get free schooling for the child as a benefit?

My niece attends American Pacific in Chiangmai free of charge because her dad is a teacher there.

----------


## AntRobertson

> My niece attends American Pacific in Chiangmai free of charge because her dad is a teacher there.


I find that disturbing... you have relatives here!?  That means even _more_ Welsh than had been thought  :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> International School of Bangkok (BPS)
> 
> 
> Err, that'll be ISB.


oops - right you are!

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> To send you kids to the top schools you are looking at about $15,000-$20,000 per year
> 
> 
> Do you not get free schooling for the child as a benefit?
> 
> My niece attends American Pacific in Chiangmai free of charge because her dad is a teacher there.


again, depends.

some schools free, some schools charge 10&#37; of tuition fees only, but books, excursion levies and so on are still a cost. 

I know of one school that ESL is considered extras (and cost is about 60,000 baht per term) which means some of the teachers with children there cannot afford to keep them there, if the students english levels are not good enough.

Some schools offer a 50% discount.

----------


## kingwilly

Basically when it comes to International schools - there is no union or one representative body or council - thus there is no one system for curriculum, standards, facilities, salary package, holidays and terms etc.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Some of the ones in Chiangmai are totally awful.
The teacher's packages stink too.

----------


## AntRobertson

I'm fair pooing myself even thinking about this - I priced out International Schools here recently and it aint cheap.  Plus that's not accounting for inflation in the interim between my kids gaining school age.

It would in fact be cheaper to fly my kids (Business Class) to school in NZ (incl. returning every holiday) than to send them to the most noted (read: "expensive") school here.

----------


## DJ Pat

The best I get is to be the DJ at these school's prom nights. I did 6 in Jun and July as well as three teachers farewell parties.

They pay well and never quibble over minor costs or details....

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
you know what Ant.
i really wouldn't bother.
In spite of your Kiwi heritage, your command of the English language is fair.
I'd send them to a very good Thai school.
They will grow up 100&#37; bilingual in any case.

Pinkharat is an outstanding school and the one I will be sending any future Noonies to.

----------


## AntRobertson

> In spite of your Kiwi heritage, your command of the English language is fair.


Phanks!  :Very Happy: 




> I'd send them to a very good Thai school. They will grow up 100&#37; bilingual in any case. Pinkharat is an outstanding school and the one I will be sending any future Noonies to.


Hmmm, that is something I've considered but I'm not so sure.  I will admit at the outset that I actually know very little about the Thai school system and I suspect what I do know is tainted by what I guess you could call bigotry, but at the end of the day I really don't have much confidence in them (Thai schools).  Too much rote learning and not enough independent thought from what I can gather.

Besides all of which - whilst I do want them to be bi-lingual so I can take them to the pub and they can translate for me - I'm viewing any schooling here as more preparing them for life/university/work outside of Thailand and I'm not convinced Thai schooling is the best launching pad for that.

----------


## kingwilly

I forgot to mention - most of them are in Bangkok, perhaps one or two other in Chiang Mai, (eg: American Pacific Int. School and Prem Centre) and I've only ever heard bad things about the schools in Phuket.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Too much rote learning and not enough independent thought from what I can gather.


that's why I recommend Pinkarrat (sp)
they teach in a more first world style.

----------


## AntRobertson

> that's why I recommend Pinkarrat (sp) they teach in a more first world style.


I'll have to check it out, thanks for the tip.

Both of the wife's folks are teachers and, in the inimitable Thai style, kindly offered to have the kids come and live with them and go to school (they really love kids and are super excited about their first grandkids).

That was tricky, I had to find a polite way to tell them to get fecked without treading on their feelings or insulting the Thai educational system... so I just laughed and pretended I didn't understand  :Sad:

----------


## NickA

A good Thai school should be OK up to 11-12 years old, after that I'm not sure.

----------


## Bobcock

My kids both go to International School in bangkok, we've been very happy with the standard there to date. A few typical Thai management decisions have had us bewildered though......

My eldest spent one year in Thai school.

He is still suffering for it....beware of Thai schools!!

----------


## Bobcock

> A good Thai school should be OK up to 11-12 years old, after that I'm not sure.


no offence....but complete twaddle

----------


## AntRobertson

^ Oh hello Bobcock.

Back from (yet another) holiday are we?  Eiish, I don't know... kids in International schools, seemingly holidays every other week... where can I get a job like that!?

Emailed your mate by the way.  Didn't hear back.

----------


## NickA

> no offence....but complete twaddle


I disagree, I think it was AO, who took his daughters out of international school to put them in a good Thai school, but I don't think he posts here anymore.

There are very few "good" Thai schools though, on that I do agree.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I disagree, I think it was AO, who took his daughters out of international school to put them in a good Thai school, but I don't think he posts here anymore.


Last posted around an hour ago in the pork chop thread.

The international schools in Chiangmai are of a very low quality in general.
I have started to notice progress being made by some of the schools who started English programmes a few years ago.

My brother in law has taught at a few of them Ant.
You probably know him.
Should have a chat with him at some point.

----------


## AntRobertson

> My brother in law has taught at a few of them Ant. You probably know him. Should have a chat with him at some point.


Would very much like to, CMN.  Honestly didn't know you had a brother-in-law here though.  Not the big Welsh git is it (although that's not being very specific  :Wink:  )?

From what I've gathered Prem is considered the 'best', then there are a few others after that.  Others automatically excluded themselves when they made mention of doing the Lords work on their websites

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
He's a seppo citizen.
Has worked at Prem as well as a few others.

----------


## AntRobertson

Really?  That's thrown me then... as you say would probably know him if I saw him.

Anyways as I say I'd definately be keen to chat with him at some stage.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> no offence....but complete twaddle
> 
> 
> I disagree, I think it was AO, who took his daughters out of international school to put them in a good Thai school, but I don't think he posts here anymore.
> 
> There are very few "good" Thai schools though, on that I do agree.


but i suspect that the international school AO sent his children too was one of the 125 rubbish international schools and it sounds like he found a good thai school.

----------


## Bobcock

> I disagree, I think it was AO, who took his daughters out of international school to put them in a good Thai school, but I don't think he posts here anymore.


My first hand experience of what happened with my kids in a reasonable Thai Private School is all the evidence to know I am correct. Talking about taking children out of a poor International Schhol is a different issue.

Ant

Indeed I am back from another holiday, and I just so you don't worry, I'm away on a golfing weekend from friday til Monday...just in case you worry like.

You never sent me your CV, not that you'd be interested in catching the gravy train I guess....

----------


## NickA

^^Exactly, it's not black and white... there are "bad" international schools and "good" Thai schools.... but I don't know of any good Thai secondary schools

----------


## Bobcock

No Thai school is going to give children the quality of English language education required.

My nine year old still struggles with spelling after a year in Thai school, when he should have been learning the early years of Phonics. My 7 year old who did not have that year in Thai school is better at thinking out spellings that the 9 yo.

Once he had some lines to learn for a speech given in English. The grammar was awful, so I rewroite it and told him to do it correctly. I don't even need to tell you what happened next, you've all lived here long enough.

----------


## NickA

> No Thai school is going to give children the quality of English language education required.


Of course not, no argument there....

----------


## AntRobertson

> You never sent me your CV, not that you'd be interested in catching the gravy train I guess....


I was supposed to send it to you!?  :Confused: 

I thought you were going to check and let me know?  Bugger, still haven't updated it in any event.  Will do and send to you.

----------

